# [S/V/T]UPD02.04.11 Fallout 3 GOTY AT/ DEUTSCH PC NEU in Folie



## newdesignsucks (7. März 2010)

*[S/V/T]UPD22.04.11 Fallout 3 GOTY AT/ DEUTSCH PC NEU in Folie Dead Space*

_*Update 22.07.11*_
*

**Die Gegenstände werden auch im Gamestarforum angeboten.* *Verkaufte/getauschte Artikel stehen am Ende der Liste**.

     [size=x-large]Bewertungen[/size]

        positiv (12), negativ (0) im Gamestarforum

** Klick hier zur 12ten positiven Bewertung **

        positiv (1), negativ (0) im PCGamesforum

** http://www.pcgames.de *​*

Spiele ab 18 nur gegen Altersnachweis.

Versichert Briefgröße 3,50 Euro beinhaltet Porto/Verpackung/Weg bis zum Zustelldienst

Versichert Paketgröße 5,00 Euro beinhaltet Porto/Verpackung/Weg bis zum Zustelldienst​ Bei unversichertem Versand übernehme ich keine Haftung.​ V/T XBOX Spiele Stück je 05,00 Euro
T*iger & Dragon
Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance 1*

V/T PC Spiele Stück je 22,00 Euro incl. vers. Versand
*Fallout 3 GOTY incl aller Addons  AT Version ab 18 DEUTSCHE Sprachausgabe
        incl. 5 Addons
• Operation Anchorage (Add-On)
• The Pitt (Add-On)
• Broken Steel (Add-On)
• Point Lookout (Add-On)
• Mothership Zeta (Add-On)


*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 15,00 Euro*
Star Treck Armada II

*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 05,00 Euro*
Dark Sector
Legendary*
*Earth 2150 - Collector's Edition *
*Panzer Elite Action Gold Edition*
*Experience112*
*Space Siege
 Breed
 Brothers in Arms Road to hill 30
        Medal of Honor Pacific Assault
        Shadowgrounds & Shadowgrounds Survivor zusammen
        Bully Die Ehrenreunde Scholarship Edition
        Starlancer GoldGames Version ohne Cover
        Hitman 2: Silent Assassin ab 18
        Hitman: Contracts ab 18
        Legend Hand of God Pappklappschachtel

*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 03,50 Euro*
Outcast Play the Games Vol4 Version
               Transformers        The Game
        Freedom Fighters
        Warfront in Pappschuber*

V/T PC Spiele Stück je 01,50 Euro
*Flight Simulator 2002*
*Flight Simulator 2000* 
*GT Legends
        Black Buccaneer
        Ragdoll Kung Fu bei Steam nicht angemeldet.....*
*4x4 EVO 2 nur CD*
*GTI Racing Grakabeilage
        LA Rush
        Superpower
        Lucas der Ameisenschreck
        PS 3 Metal Gear Saga Vol. 2 DVD Pegi (Pre-Order)
        Tischtennis Pro
        Alpha Black Zero
        Prince of Persia - Warrior Within
        Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones
*
**V/T PC Spiele Stück je 00,25 Euro*
 Boilingpoint CBS
Chaos Legion GS DVD
        Terminator 3        PC Games
 Warhammer: Dark Omen nur CD*
*live Billard
        The Davinci Code
        Switchfire
        Darkened Skye
        Tank Combat Die Panzerjäger nur CD/DVD
    Bugdom Green Pepper
   Urban Chaos
   Asghan CBS
   24H DU Mans
   Alien Odesses
   XAK III
   Sacrifice
   Herr der Ringe: die Gefährten PC Games
   Driver CBS
   Pathologic CBs
   Besieger Gamestar*
*Sudden Strike 
  Sudden Strike Mission Disk
  Shadow Man Screenfun
  Rush for Berlin Gamestar
  Trainz Railroad Simulator 2004, Rainbow Six Covert Ops, Afrika Korps vs. Desert Rats CBs
  Persian Wars*
*Hammer & Sichel PC Games
  Earth 2150 Moon Project CBS
  Earth 2150 Gamestar
  Psychotoxic PCG Hardware
  Breed
  Knight Rider CBS*

  V/T Hardware 26.09.09
*1x HP Verctra VL incl Gehäuse Graka, Lan, Sound onboard 5 Euro*

Alle zusammen 10 Euro
*ca 29. x Cannon BJC 3000 Druckerpatronen NEU, VOLL, Eingeschweißt*
**
S Games/ Software PC / XboX 

S PC 30.05.10
*Word XP*
*Word 2002
Office 2k / XP
        Ability Office V5/ V4*
*
Operation undercover
overclocked
Black Mirror 2
Black Mirror 3
Painkiller
NecroVision
iron maiden ed hunter
Partisan - Widerstand hinter feindlichen Linien
Metro 2033
Borderlands
Mass Effect 1 - 3*
*HL2 Episode 3 DVD/ DL oder Gift
Duke Nukem                Ever
und was es sonst noch auf Steam gibt
Fear 2 
Call of Juarez 1* 

S XboX 28.10.08
*BurnOut Revenge*


S DVD 28.10.08
*Taxi 1 - 3 
        Fahrenheit 9/11
        Planet der affen 2 etc.
        Mad Max 
        Terminator 1 - 3
        Die Hard 1 - 3
        Tripods/ Dreibeinigen Monster*

S Hardware 22.02.10
*Silberleitlack
        So 775 Board
        So 775 CPU ab E4xxx, E5xxx*
Grafikkarte 8800 GT/ GTS 320MB 640MB GS82 oder GS 92 Gen 1 Bios
Grafikkarte 8800 GT 768 MB Leadtek PX8800GTX/768MB
Grafikkarte 9800 GT/ GTX+

Bereits Verkaufte/Getauschte Artikel:
[/u]*[/u]getauscht mit CarnageDark Outcast in Pappschachtel *
*verkauft an TAPO The Chosen 
verkauft an TAPO Drakensang in Faltpappschachtel 
verkauft an TAPO Dawn of Magic 
verkauft an TAPO Timeshift 
verkauft an TAPO Heroes of Might and Magic 4 Complet unbespielt 
*
     Das Forum mag Opera nicht und unterstreicht alles. Liegt also nicht an meinem Design.


*


----------



## TAPO (8. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 05,00 Euro* 
 Drakensang in Faltpappschachtel 
 The Chosen
 Timeshift

*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 03,50 Euro* 
 Heroes of Might and Magic 4 Complet unbespielt

*V/T PC Spiele Stück je 02,00 Euro* 
 Dawn of Magic 


Hi,
 habe interesse an den oben genannten.
 Machste bitte einen netten Preis inkl. Versand per DHL/Post 
 als Päckchen oder Paket (->kein Hermes etc.) nach/in Deutschland.

 Gruß Tapo


----------



## newdesignsucks (9. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

Du hast eine PN..

 newdesignsucks


----------



## newdesignsucks (13. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

Neue Spiele zugefügt:

  Bugdom Green Pepper
  Urban Chaos
  Asghan CBS
  24H DU Mans
  Alien Odesses
  XAK III
  Sacrifice
  Herr der Ringe: die Gefährten PC Games
  Driver CBS
  Pathologic CBs
  Panzer Elite 1
  Besieger Gamestar
  Sudden Strike 
 Sudden Strike Mission Disk
 Shadow Man Screenfun
 Rush for Berlin Gamestar
 Trainz Railroad Simulator 2004, Rainbow Six Covert Ops, Afrika Korps vs. Desert Rats CBs
 Persian Wars
 Hammer & Sichel PC Games
 Earth 2150 Moon Project CBS
 Earth 2150 Gamestar
 Psychotoxic PCG Hardware
 Flight Simulator 2000
 Flight Simulator 2002*
*Knight Rider CBS
   Breed


----------



## TinoZeros (13. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

hi Call of Juarez 1 könntich dir anbieten in CD Hülle


----------



## newdesignsucks (20. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

UP

 up

 und neu
 Chaos Legion GS DVD
 4x4 EVO 2 nur CD
 Warhammer: Dark Omen nur CD
 Breed
 Space Siege
 Terminator 3 PC Games


----------



## Bluemaster (25. März 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 08.03.10,Armada2,Stranglehold,Drakensang,BIA,MOH PA,Hitman,Crysis*

Ich kann dir für den PC das anbieten:
 ich kann dir nagelneue

Saints Row 2
Assasins Creed II
Red Faction Guerrilla 

anbieten sind alle OVP


----------



## Bluemaster (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 20.04.10,Armada2 , Stranglehold,Space Siege, BIA, MOH PA,Hitman,Cry*

Kann euch folgende Games für den PC anbieten:
The Ghostbusters - The Video Games OVP UK-Version

Alone in the Dark (200 gebraucht nur einmal installiert

Bioshock 1 gebraucht auch nur einmal auf dem Rechner installiert UK-Version


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## newdesignsucks (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE 20.04.10,Armada2 , Stranglehold,Space Siege, BIA, MOH PA,Hitman,Cry*



Bluemaster schrieb:


> Kann euch folgende Games für den PC anbieten:
> The Ghostbusters - The Video Games OVP UK-Version
> 
> Alone in the Dark (200 gebraucht nur einmal installiert
> ...





Bluemaster schrieb:


> Ich kann dir für den PC das anbieten:
> ich kann dir nagelneue
> 
> Saints Row 2
> ...


Sorry die Spiele habe ich schon bzw. AC II und SR 2 interessieren mich leider nicht..

NDS


----------



## newdesignsucks (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE20.06.10Stranglehold,SpaceSiege,BIA,MOHPA,Hi tman,Crysis [S]HD57xx/ 4*

up ich suche  noch Mass Effect 1 u 2

DVD oder DL


----------



## newdesignsucks (29. September 2010)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE20.06.10Stranglehold,SpaceSiege,BIA,MOHPA,Hi tman,Crysis [S]HD57xx/ 4*

up ich suche DOW und COH incl Addons*


----------



## newdesignsucks (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE20.06.10Stranglehold,SpaceSiege,BIA,MOHPA,Hi tman,Crysis [S]HD57xx/ 4*

up....


----------



## newdesignsucks (2. April 2011)

*AW: [S/V/T]UPDATE20.06.10Stranglehold,SpaceSiege,BIA,MOHPA,Hi tman,Crysis [S]HD57xx/ 4*

UP FALLOUT 3GOTY ist in DEUTSCH


----------



## newdesignsucks (22. Juli 2011)

Ich suche eine der Nachfolgenden Grafikkarten

Grafikkarte 8800 GT/ GTS 320MB 640MB GS82 oder GS 92 Gen 1 Bios
Grafikkarte 8800 GT 768 MB Leadtek PX8800GTX/768MB
Grafikkarte 9800 GT/ GTX+


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (14. Dezember 2011)

ist das Thema noch aktuell? Interesse an einem Tauschgeschäft


----------

